# Running



## JB* (May 18, 2006)

How often do people run when training. Mentionedon a previous post im only running and doing body weight excercises at the mo and i just don't want to overdo it before i go back, and end up week. I've managed to drop about 4% bf but i do seem to be losing a small amount of strenght. What have people found best optomized there fitness specifically for muay thai. Legths, intervals, intensity etc. Thanks!


----------



## Hannya (May 18, 2006)

I do a 2 mile, high intensity,  40 min program on a treadmill with varied speeds/inclines, usually every other day. Honestly I think the class alone is a great cardio workout in itself, I'm running for different reasons. If your lifting and doing cardio make sure you eat a ton of food (depending on your metabolism). Your protein/carb requirements are key to keeping your results. 

The decrease in strength you noticed, how long have you noticed it? Some people just have off days were they are drained.

Keep in mind i'm no expert Im just been learning as I go, I read that fighters in thailand run every morning for about 2 miles, so I based my program off that. However I too was worried I would lose my lifting results so I added in some rest time, and increased my food intake. From my breif session with a personal trainer you do not wanna run a day before or after an intense leg workout, as the muscles need time to grow. Hope that helps.


----------



## JB* (May 19, 2006)

Well my diets prety sorted id like to think, at the mo im on fatlass so its calorie wise its 40/30/30 % (protien/carbs/fat) with most of the carbs coming from green leafy veg etc. I eat 6 times a day with 1 meal being a free meal so i dont go insane. What sort of results have you got from your current running program? Thanks for the reply


----------



## wanttofight (May 19, 2006)

JB, in terms of dropping fat, you are doing everything correctly. The 6 meals a day is a great start. It really gets the metabolism burning. Also, a good rule to keep in mind if you are combining weight lifting and cardio in your schedule is to lift first then do the cardio. Its said that weight lifting  depletes your the carbs you have eaten and also glyocen (I beleive thats what its called, correct me if im wrong) levels in your body. Once both are nearly depleted, the body turns to stored body fat which is what you want. Also, keep in mind when your dropping body fat, you may lose some muscle mass, thats why its important not to cut your calories too drastically. A good rule of thumb is cut about 500 calories out a day from your regular schedule. Thats about a pound a week which is a good start. Anything more you usually begin to lose muscle. So relax, take it slow, youll get there


----------

